# ***Merry Christmas from Revo Technik***



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

From now until January 7th 2007, we will be discounting all of our performance software and switches.
Right now software and switches are 10% off. Or choose the full package and take 15% off the purchase of software *AND* an SPS switch combo.








Savings can range from $20.00 to over $150.00 depending on the the software and switch purchase. This sale is for a limited time and at participating dealers. Contact your local Revo Technik installer now to schedule an appointment.
Merry Christmas from all of us at Revo Technik. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0"> 


_Modified by [email protected] Technik at 12:07 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Merry Christmas from Revo Technik*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Happy New Year. Don't forget, the sale ends this Sunday.


----------

